# Galtür und Umgebung



## Willi-w (19. März 2012)

Hallo Zusammen #h, kennt jemand den Zeinissee, Zeinisbach und Stausee Kops in der nähe von Galtür? Ich mach dort dieses Jahr mit der Familie Sommerurlaub (Anfang Juni) und wollte gern mal die Fliegen- und die Spinnrute mitnehmen. Kann mir jemand Tipps zu der Gegend geben und den umliegenden Gewässern geben? Wäre super! 

Gruß,
Willi


----------



## QSXE (19. März 2012)

*AW: Galtür und Umgebung*

Ich kann zwar an dieser Stelle keinen Gewässertipp geben aber um in Tirol fischen zu dürfen muss man  Mitglied im Tiroler Fischereiverband sein. Das kostet aber eh nur 25€. Kann nämlich durchaus recht nerfig sein wenn man das dann erst for ort erfährt und das dann noch schnell einzahlen muss. 

Das könnte aber bei Reviersuche durchaus helfen

QSXE


----------



## Laketrout (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Galtür und Umgebung*

Hallo Willi
vielleicht bin ich ja schon zu spät.
Mit den Infos zu Galtür, hier findest du alles:
http://www.fischerei-galtuer.at
Gibt Tageskarten im Hotel Sabine und im Berggasthof Zeinisjoch.

Viel Erfolg
Roland


----------



## Willi-w (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Galtür und Umgebung*

Hallo zusammen, zu spät ist es definitiv nicht. Der Urlaub hat sich auf mitte September verschoben. Dake für die Infos. Wir sind im Berggasthof Zeinisjoch. Ich denke da wir mir geholfen. Wenn noch jemand Tipps oder infos hat würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß,
Willi


----------

